# Грыжа L5-S1, предложили операцию со штифтами



## Мила 27 (10 Мар 2017)

После нового года заболели дети,маленькой 1 год была высокак температура  5 дней на руках,муж в командировке. Береглась как могла,но не получилось в итоге 

 

 было 



 на приёме невропатолога. Статусе ЧМИ не нарушена.Напряжение и выраженная болезненность продольных мышц спины и ягодичных,больше справа.Сухова рефлексы ног - коленный и ахиллов снижены справа. СИМПТОМЫ натяжения положительные справа до 130 гр. Лёгкая гипертензия по наружной поверхности правого бедра ,голени и 4 и 5 пальцев стопы.МРт ПОП -лордлоз выправлен,грыжа образование L5S1,отек корешка. Дискогенная радикулопатия справа с умеренным болевые синдромом.         ЛЕЧЕНИЕ : Мидокалм  2мл-10 дней ,актовегин- 10 дней, нейромидин- 10 дней,нейродикловит в таблице  3раза  -10 дней, аппликации с демексидом на поясничную область 10 дней,сирдалуд 4мг 15 дней ,аксамон 2р -10 дней, массаж., 10 капельниц
(Новокаин 0,25%-30,0+трентал 4% -10+ дексаметазон 4ед.+натрий хлоридти 200),горячие ванны с экстрактом хвои морской соли  , мазь Тай фу растирание поясницы и правой ноги. Дорсенваль поясницы и правой ноги пойду с понедельника.
На консультации нейрохирурга предложили сделать операцию ÷ титановые штифты ,лечения предложено не было(лишняя трата денег все равно вам не поможет  слова до словно) Очень хочется обойтись без операции ,на данный момент боли в пояснице и ноге нет ,чувствительность пятки понижена ,есть мурашки по икре и ноге,прилив горячей волны (вот так я чувствую)
Снимки МРТ выложу вечером.
Пожалуйста , помогите как грамотно выйти из этого состояния и потом поддерживать себя , скорректировать лечение или чем то дополнить?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Мар 2017)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы и покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2017)

@Мила 27, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Мила 27 (13 Мар 2017)

Добрый день. Снимки  МРТ загрузила . Были сильные боли в правой ноге  от ягодицы до пальцев стопы по задней поверхности ноги ,сейчас осталось онемение пятки и икры ,большого пальца на ноге .(бегают мурашки и  как горячая волна по ноге)извините за сумбурное объяснения ,но как то так


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Мар 2017)

Нужны поперечные снимки!


----------



## Мила 27 (13 Мар 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Нужны поперечные снимки!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Даже если операция, показаний к фиксации не вижу.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Мар 2017)

Поддерживаю мнение доктора Ступина.
Уверен, что правильно проведённое консервативное лечение, включающее медикаментозную терапию (НПВС, миорелаксанты, ингибиторы холинэстеразы без уколов и капельниц), мануальная терапия (мышечные техники), ЛФК,  поясничный полужесткий корсет, позволит вернуть высокое качество жизни.


----------



## Мила 27 (14 Мар 2017)

Спасибо, Владимир Иванович и Фёдор Петрович ,что откликнулись, какой курс лечения я прошла описала выше , может что то скоректировать? Корсет 4ребра жёсткости ношу  3-4 часа в день.А можно  поподробнеё о ЛфК (мне сказали на приеме ,что нельзя,надо вести себя как хруст.ваза) и о "ингибиторы холинэстеразы"
И что делать с онемением правой ноги ??? (сейчас делаю курс массажа поясницы + нога)


----------

